# My cart so far



## Josh66 (Mar 21, 2009)

I've been wanting to develop my own film for a while.

Here's what's in my cart right now...
Stainless tank with two 35mm reels
Changing bag
Thermometer
3 ea. 300ml graduated cylinders
3 ea. 1 liter storage bottles
Funnel (no link really required for this...)
Ilford Perceptol Developer
Ilford Ilfstop stop bath
Ilford Rapid Fixer
Kodak Hypo Cleaning Agent
Kodak Photo-Flo

Is there anything that isn't really needed, or anything that's missing?

Will a 300ml graduated cylinder be enough for the 2 reel tank?
Will a one liter storage bottle be big enough?

Will I need a scale?  I have a powder scale (for gunpowder) that goes up to 500 grains (&#8776;32 grams).


----------



## zandman (Mar 22, 2009)

plastic reel is easier imo. but ur choice.

and uh, perma wash? idk.


----------



## Torus34 (Mar 22, 2009)

OMHO, you can easily get away using a single graduated cylinder and washed out plastic juice bottles.

If you've a really dark place in your house [eg, a stairwell to an attic] which is absolutely dark at night or can easily be made so, it will save the cost of a changing bag.

There's an article on this site which covers the gear required as well as the process itself.  Here's the link:

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...lm-photography-part-iii-film-development.html


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 22, 2009)

LOL, I knew that article was there, and I've read it before - but I completely forgot about it.  After reading that again I've switched a few things out.  

Larger graduated cylinders (1000ml), a 5 gallon container (I noticed that the Hypo Cleaning Agent makes 5 gallons, so I need something to put that in), and a better thermometer - the one I had in my cart before did not meet the requirements given in the article here (the range didn't go cold enough).

I could probably find a dark enough place to go without the changing bag, but I still want to get it - just in case.  Switched the two reel tank for a one reel tank (which actually costs more...  But it probably makes more sense for me).

Not going to make the order until next week (total was a little more than expected)...

I was going to add a timer, but damn they're expensive.  I'll just use my watch.


----------



## christopher walrath (Mar 22, 2009)

Yeah, even with the timer I still carry my cell phone in as a backup.  Can't count that many seconds accurately.

One liter ought to be plenty for one shot/processing use.  I had gotten some one gallon jugs for storage of working solution until I decided to one shot everything.  And you can still repour everything back into the litre bottles for day long use.  Get some scissors and keep them with the gear.  Also a church key for opening the canisters.  String or wire and some wooden clothespins for hanging film strips to dry.  A plastic container you can pour some fix into just incase you misload and have the need to refix to rinse undeveloped silver from the strip.  Have a reel bar or even a bent paper clip to raise your spool from the tank to check for your timing on the film's clearing.  And negative archive pages.  Other than that I think you've got it.


----------



## Josh66 (Mar 22, 2009)

christopher walrath said:


> Also a church key for opening the canisters.



Wasn't sure if I would need that or not.  I had planned on just leaving the leader out when I rewind and just pull the film out, or is that a bad idea?  Would it get scratched that way?


----------



## christopher walrath (Mar 22, 2009)

Why risk it?  Besides, you can use the CK for other things after each success, like toasting to them.


----------



## zandman (Mar 23, 2009)

church key is the can opener right?


----------



## christopher walrath (Mar 23, 2009)

Amen, brother Ben.  Now pass me another. >hic<


----------

